# Sanding sealer turning white when built too high.



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I have used Gemini for years with no problem and if edges did turn white it would melt in with the finish coats. The last two jobs I have done I have used DuraLaq sanding sealer ans had a few build up like this, any ideas?

I just sand them out but they seem to be random but obviously built too high.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

make sure to thoroughly mix your lacquer, especially sanding sealers and low sheen finishes. You can see where it ran and built up, so not blushing.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Moisture maybe? I know some cabinet guys add a little naphtha to combat frosting when spraying lacquer in humid conditions.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> make sure to thoroughly mix your lacquer, especially sanding sealers and low sheen finishes. You can see where it ran and built up, so not blushing.



yea moisture is not the issue and sand sealer was shaken at the store then a stir stick was used to make sure there were no solids on the bottim of the bucket then mixed again with a drill and stir paddle and about a gallon cycled through the sprayer.

I actually think the sags are a reaction of some kind to the wood conditioner or stain, something that makes the sealer separate but the build is quite consistent.


----------

